# Saltwater or freshwater?



## Marleyking (Aug 7, 2012)

i take my dog swimming right down the street at glen island which is surrounded by saltwater . but a few people told me its not good for his skin? so should i find a freshwater pond or just wash him off after i take him swimming


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I take Nala to the dog beach all the time( salt water) just south do Daytona Beach. She absolutely loves it.. I hose her off good at the wash station when we are through. Never have had any skin problems.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

My pups did better when we lived near the beach and all pond were "salty" than they do now that we moved and have a chlorinated pool.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep, salt is good for the skin, just wash him with the hose or fresh water and he should be fine.
There would be less bacteria in a salty pond than a freshwater one.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Our dogs swim in the SF Bay and in the ocean. We rarely even bother to hose them down afterwards unless they're muddy.


----------



## JediKnight (Aug 20, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Our dogs swim in the SF Bay and in the ocean. We rarely even bother to hose them down afterwards unless they're muddy.


Same here, multiple times a week. Other than the fact that he won't stop drinking saltwater, we have had no issues with his skin/coat.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Swimming a dog in any water is excellent.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

it really is great exercise for them-helps them to stay fit


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Tank swims all the time in creeks and the ocean, no problems.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Tankin said:


> Tank swims all the time in creeks and the ocean, no problems.


Dolly swims in fresh lake water and in salt water. Do not have an issue with either. She does drink a lot of water (Salt and Fresh). :crazy:

Zero ill effects.

My post about it:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/188443-my-7-month-loves-salt-water.html


----------



## prockerb (Sep 3, 2012)

Someything really odd happened to us. When we went to the beach recently we got back home, and the dog vomited water, was dying of thirst, and "pooped" brown water. I imagine he drinked the salt water. I know sea salt can make a dog vomit. Anyone have had this experience?

I have no idea when it comes to the skin if it is harmful or not...


----------



## JediKnight (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup! Your pup drank too much saltwater. My Jedi does this from time to time as well. I make sure to provide him with lots of fresh water after beach trips, and he is fine.


----------

